# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ماصحة حديث * الكيس من دان نفسه وعمل لما بعد الموت * ؟

## الأصيلة

اتمنى الرد ممن لديه العلم

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

روي أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال( الكيس من دان نفسه، وعمل لما بعد الموت والعاجز من أتبع نفسه هواها وتمنى على الله الأماني) 
حديث ضعيف: انظر سنن ابن ماجه تخريج الألباني (4260) والسلسلة الضعيفة (5319) ولكن معناه صحيح .

----------


## السكران التميمي

هذا الخبر لا يصح ولا يثبت ولا يجوز الاحتجاج به على أنه من حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم..
وهذا الحكم على جميع طرقه الثلاثة التي ورد بها.. فلا يصح منها شيء.. بل تالفةٌ هالكةٌ ساقطة ليست بشيء.

----------


## محمديامين منيرأحمدالقاسمي

من فضلك  وضح أكثرمن هذا
شكرا وجزاك الله

----------


## الأصيلة

جزاك الله خير وفتح لك ابواب العلم

----------


## يحيى صالح

هو من كلام الحسن البصريّ وليس من كلام محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) النبيّ

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

ورد في سنن الترمذي :
2508) ــ وحدَّثنا عَبْدُ الله بنُ عَبْدِ الرَحْمٰنِ ، أخبرنا عَمْرُو بنُ عَوْنٍ ، أخبرنا ابنُ المُبَارَكِ عَنْ أَبي بَكْرِ بنِ أَبي مَرْيَمَ ، عن ضَمْرَةَ بنِ حَبِيبٍ ، عن شَدَّادِ بنِ أَوْسٍ ، عنْ النبيِّ قَالَ: «الْكَيِّسُ مَنْ دَانَ نَفْسَهُ وَعَمِلَ لِمَا بَعْدَ المَوْتِ، وَالعَاجِزُ مَنْ أَتْبَعَ نَفْسَهُ هَوَاهَا وَتَمنَّى عَلَى الله» . قال: هذَا حديثٌ حسنٌ قال: وَمَعْنَى قَوْلِهِ: مَنْ دَانَ نَفْسَهُ يَقُولُ حَاسَبَ نَفْسَهُ في الدُّنْيَا قَبْلَ أَنْ يُحَاسَبَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ. وَيُرْوَى عنْ عُمَرَ بنِ الْخَطَّابِ قَالَ: حَاسِبُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ قَبْلَ أَنْ تُحَاسَبُوا وَتَزَيَّنُوا لِلْعَرْضِ الأَكْبَرِ وَإِنَّمَا يَخِفُّ الْحَسَابُ يَوْمَ القِيَامَةِ عَلَى مَنْ حَاسَبَ نَفْسَهُ في الدُّنْيَا . وَيُرْوَى عنْ مَيْمُونِ بنِ مِهْرَانَ قَالَ: لاَ يَكُونُ العَبْدُ تَقِيَّاً حَتَّى يُحَاسِبَ نَفْسَهُ كَمَا يُحَاسِبُ شَرِيكَهُ مِنْ أَيْنَ مَطْعَمُهُ وَمَلْبَسُهُ.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

ورد في سنن الإمام أحمد :
16797) ــ حدّثنا عبدالله حدَّثني أبي حدثنا علي بن إسحاق قال: أنبانا عبدالله ـ يعني ابن المبارك ـ قال: أنبانا أبو بكر بن أبي مريم عن ضمرة بن حبيب عن شداد بن أوس قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «الكيس من دان نفسه وعمل لما بعد الموت والعاجز من أتبع نفسه هواها وتمنى على الله».

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

ورد في السنن الكبرى للبيهقي :
(6547) ــ أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الـحافظ و أبو عبد الرحمن السُّلَـمِيُّ و أبو سعيد بن أبـي عمرو و أبو نصر أحمد بن علـي بنِ أحمدَ الفامِيُّ قالوا ثنا أبو العباس الأصمُّ ثنا أبو عُتْبَةَ أحمد بن الفرج الـحجازِيُّ الـحِمْصِيُّ ثنا مـحمد بن حِمْيَرٍ حدثنـي أبو بكر بن أبـي مَرْيَـمَ (وأخبرنا) أبو بكر بن فُوْرَكَ أنبأ عبد الله بن جعفر ثنا يونس بن حبـيب ثنا أبو داودَ ثنا ابن الـمُبَارَكِ (ح وأخبرنا) أبو عبد الله الـحافظ أنبأ الـحسن بن حلـيـم الـمَرْوَزِيُّ أنبأ أبو الـمُوَجِّهِ أنبأ عَبْدَانُ أنبأ عبد الله أنبأ أبو بكر بن أبـي مَرْيَـمَ الغسانـي عن ضَمْرَةَ بن حبـيب عن شَدَّادِ بن أَوْسٍ عن رسولِ الله أنه قالَ: «الكَيِّسُ من دَانَ نَفْسَهُ وَعَمِلَ لِـمَا بَعْدَ الـموتِ، والعاجِزُ من أَتْبَعَ نَفْسَهُ هَوَاهَا وتَـمَنَّى علـى الله». لفظُ حديثِ مـحمدِ بنِ حِمْيَرٍ.
وفـي روايةِ ابنِ الـمُبَارَكِ: قالَ: قالَ رسولُ الله .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

والرجوع للكتب التي ضعفت الحديث طبعا ، كم ذكر الأخ الفاضل السكران التميمي ، جزاه الله خيرا ونفعنا بما يقدمه هو وبقية الإخوة الأفاضل ، فقط اردت أن أوضح اين ورد الحديث بدءا 
جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## الأصيلة

امة الوهاب شميسية ( لاحرمتي الاجر )

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> امة الوهاب شميسة ( لاحرمتي الاجر )


اللهم آمين .
جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## العاصمية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هذا بيان الشيخ الألباني في السلسة الضعيفة:
*5319 -* *( الكيس من دان نفسه وعمل لما بعد الموت ، والعاجز من أتبع نفسه هواها وتمنى على الله ) .* *ضعيف* *أخرجه الطبراني في "الكبير" (7141) وفي "مسند الشاميين" (ص 85) : حدثنا محمد بن عبد الله بن عبدالسلام البيروتي - مكحول - : حدثنا إبراهيم بن عمرو بن بكر السكسكي قال : سمعت أبي يحدث عن ثور بن يزيد وغالب بن عبد الله عن مكحول عن ابن غنم عن شداد بن أوس عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :* *...** فذكره .* *قلت : وهذه الطريق ليس فيها أبو بكر بن أبي مريم الضعيف الذي في إسناد أحمد (4/ 124) ، والترمذي (2577) ، والحاكم (1/ 77 و 4/ 325) . ولم يتنبه لذلك صاحبنا السلفي فقال : "رواه أحمد* *...**" إلخ !* *ومن طريق أبي بكر بن أبي مريم عن ضمرة بن حبيب عن شداد بن أوس . أخرجه الطبراني أيضاً (7143) .* *فلعل قول السلفي المذكور كان في الأصل على هذه الطريق ؛ فطبع سهواً على الطريق الأولى ! لكن يعكر عليه أنها تبقى حينئذ بدون تعليق . فتأمل !* *وسواء كان هذا أو ذاك ؛ فالسكوت عن هذه الطريق غير لائق ؛ لأنه قد يوهم من لا علم عنده أنه من الممكن أن يقوى بها طريق ابن أبي مريم ! وليس كذلك ؛ لأن فيها من هو شر منه ؛ ألا وهو إبراهيم بن عمرو بن بكر السكسكي ؛ قال الدارقطني :* *"متروك" . وقال ابن حبان :* *"يروي عن أبيه الأشياء الموضوعة ، وأبوه أيضاً لا شيء" .* *تحريف خطير في حديث ضعيف ، واستغلال غير شريف !!*

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

> ورد في سنن الترمذي :
> 2508) ــ وحدَّثنا عَبْدُ الله بنُ عَبْدِ الرَحْمٰنِ ، أخبرنا عَمْرُو بنُ عَوْنٍ ، أخبرنا ابنُ المُبَارَكِ عَنْ أَبي بَكْرِ بنِ أَبي مَرْيَمَ ، عن ضَمْرَةَ بنِ حَبِيبٍ ، عن شَدَّادِ بنِ أَوْسٍ ، عنْ النبيِّ قَالَ: «الْكَيِّسُ مَنْ دَانَ نَفْسَهُ وَعَمِلَ لِمَا بَعْدَ المَوْتِ، وَالعَاجِزُ مَنْ أَتْبَعَ نَفْسَهُ هَوَاهَا وَتَمنَّى عَلَى الله» . قال: هذَا حديثٌ حسنٌ


تنبيه:
قوله: "هذا حديث حسن" لا يقصد به الحَسَنَ الإصطلاحيّ = المقبولُ، المُحْتَجُ به.
وأئمةُ الحديث -رضي الله عنهم- قد يصفون الحديث الذي فيه ضعفا بيّناً بالحُسْنِ  إذا تضمّن متنُه معانٍ جليلةً بلغةٍ بليغةٍ ؛
فيقولون:" هذا حديث حسن" وهم يعنون أنّ لفظَه حسنٌ؛ لجزالتها وفصاحتها = الحسن اللّغوي
وإلاّ فأبو بكر بن أبي مريم الغساني لا يخفى أمرُه على التّرمذيّ.
وقد ذهل عنه الحاكم فخرّج حديثه في المستدرك وقال: "صحيح على شرط البخاري !!"
فتعقبه الحافظ في "إتحاف المهرة":
*"قُلْتُ : لا وَاللَّهِ ؛ بَلْ أَبُو بَكْرٍ ضَعِيفٌ جِدًّا* " انتهى.
قلتُ:
 وللحاكم في مثل هذه الأوهام عذرُه المشروح في موضعه من كتب الاصطلاح 
وإلا فالرجل إمام كبير وناقد جهبذ رحمة الله عليه.

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

> تنبيه:
> قوله: "هذا حديث حسن" لا يقصد به الحَسَنَ الإصطلاحيّ = المقبولُ، المُحْتَجُ به.
> وأئمةُ الحديث -رضي الله عنهم- قد يصفون الحديث الذي فيه ضعفا بيّناً بالحُسْنِ  إذا تضمّن متنُه معانٍ جليلةً بلغةٍ بليغةٍ ؛
> فيقولون:" هذا حديث حسن" وهم يعنون أنّ لفظَه حسنٌ؛ لجزالتها وفصاحتها = الحسن اللّغوي
> وإلاّ فأبو بكر بن أبي مريم الغساني لا يخفى أمرُه على التّرمذيّ.


لا يلزم أنه يقصد الحسن اللغوي ولا يقصد الحسن الاصطلاحي, بناء على أنه لا يخفى عليه حال الغساني المذكور,إذ قد يذهل عن حال الراوي وقد ينسى وقد لا يكون شيئ من ذلك لكن يحسنه التحسين الاصطلاحي المعهود عند أهل الحديث لأمرمّا عنده ويكون مخطئا في ذلك كما قد صححه الإمام الحاكم ويكون مخطئا في ذلك والله أعلم.

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

بارك الله فيك
* أخطأتُ على الترمذي، فالحديثُ حسنٌ على اصطلاحه هو، 
أعني على ما عرّف به " الحديث الحسن" في آخر كتابه "الجامع" ؛ 
1- فراوي هذا الحديث ابن أبي مريم غير متهم بالكذب-كما في ترجمته-
(=ليس في إسناده من يتهم بالكذب) 
2- وما رواه لم يأتِ ما يخالفه
(=ليس الحديث شاذا) ، 
3- ويُروى عن عمر بن الخطاب
(= يروى من غير وجه نحو ذاك)
قال رضي الله عنه:
" وما ذكرنا في هذا الكتاب "حديث حسن"، فإنما أردنا به حسن إسناده عندنا:
كلّ حديث يروى لا يكون في إسناده من يتّهم بالكذب، ولا يكون الحديث شاذاً،
 ويروى من غير وجهٍ نحو ذاك، فهو عندنا "حديث حسن" انتهى
قلتُ: والشرط الثالث متوفر هنا؛
- إنْ قلنا إن الشّواهد الموقوفة داخلة في قوله:"يُروى من غير وجه نحو ذاك"
- فإن لم تدخل فيه ؛ فلا يضر انخرامه هنا
ويبقى الحديثُ حسناً عند الترمذي على تعريفه؛
لأن الحكم لغالب ما ذكره وهو موجود في حديثنا. والله أعلم
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: * وأظنني أخطأتُ على الحاكم أيضاً 
فالحديث صحيح على رأيه واجتهاده
والذهول الذي رميته به أرجو أن لا يعاقبني الله به
فأنا الذي ذهلتُ وليس هو :يتبع

----------


## رودريقو البرازيلي

> هذا الخبر لا يصح ولا يثبت ولا يجوز الاحتجاج به على أنه من حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم..
> وهذا الحكم على جميع طرقه الثلاثة التي ورد بها.. فلا يصح منها شيء.. بل تالفةٌ هالكةٌ ساقطة ليست بشيء.


اخي التميمي:

اذا ذبحتم فأحسنوا الذبحة ( ابتسامة)

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

> وأظنني أخطأتُ على الحاكم أيضاً 
> فالحديث صحيح على رأيه واجتهاده
> والذهول الذي رميته به أرجو أن لا يعاقبني الله به
> فأنا الذي ذهلتُ وليس هو :يتبع


فأبو بكر بن أبي مريم الغسّاني عند أبي عبد الله الحاكم:
" من الأئمةِ الثّقات، المشهورين، من التّابعين ممن يُجمع حديثُهم للحفظ،
والمذاكرة، والتبرك ..من أهل الشّام. "[معرفة علوم الحديث،النوع (49)/ص644 ط.الجديدة]
- فلا جرم أن يُصحح له ما يتفرد به ..لثقته وإمامته عنده
- وأن يصحّحه على شرط البخاري لأنه يرى أن البخاري احتج بمن هم مثله.
- وأن يُلزم الشّيخين إخراجَ حديثَه، ويستدركه عليهما؛ لأنهما أغفلاه وهو صحيح على شرط البخاري في رأيه.
فلا تثريب على الحاكم في تصحيحه لحديث ابن أبي مريم الغساني.
ولم يذهلْ عنه أبداً ..كأن يكون عنده ضعيفا أو متهما ويخرج له في المستدرك متوهما أنه ثقة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: فكلا الإمامين:الترمذ   ،والحاكم -رحمة الله عليهما-
التزما منهجهما.. وتكلّما بعلمٍ 
أما أنا فقد تكلمتُ بالظّن، واقتحمتُ ما لا طاقة لي به فافتضحتُ،وهلكتُ
"ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا "

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

وقد وجدتُ من يُوثق أبا بكر بن أبي مريم الغساني سوى الحاكم..
فأحببت أن أذيل به كلامي المتقدم، لتعلّقه به:
* في "الكامل" لابن عدي 2/208:" حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ الْمَدَائِنِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنا الليث بْن عبدة ،
سَمِعْتُ يَحْيى بْن مَعِين يَقُولُ: أَبُو بَكْر بْن أَبِي مريم الغساني صدوق." اهـ
* و في سؤالات ابن الجنيد لابن معين ص399؛ قال ابن معين: " عبد الرحمن بن جابر، 
وأبو بكر بن أبي مريم الغساني،وحريز بن عثمان هؤلاء ثقات." اهـ
* وفي مسند البزار رقم(4101) و(4125) قال البزار: " أبو بكر بن أبي مريم ثقة " اهـ
قلتُ:لابن معين رواية بتضعيفه، والجمهور على تضعيفه.

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

> وقد وجدتُ من يُوثق أبا بكر بن أبي مريم الغساني سوى الحاكم..
> فأحببت أن أذيل به كلامي المتقدم، لتعلّقه به:
> * في "الكامل" لابن عدي 2/208:" حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ الْمَدَائِنِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنا الليث بْن عبدة ،
> سَمِعْتُ يَحْيى بْن مَعِين يَقُولُ: أَبُو بَكْر بْن أَبِي مريم الغساني صدوق." اهـ
> * و في سؤالات ابن الجنيد لابن معين ص399؛ قال ابن معين: " عبد الرحمن بن جابر، 
> وأبو بكر بن أبي مريم الغساني،وحريز بن عثمان هؤلاء ثقات." اهـ
> * وفي مسند البزار رقم(4101) و(4125) قال البزار: " أبو بكر بن أبي مريم ثقة " اهـ 
> قلتُ:لابن معين رواية بتضعيفه، والجمهور على تضعيفه.


بل ما أعرفه شيخنا الكريم أن الحاكم قال " صحيح على شرط الشيخين " وتعقبهُ الحافظ الذهبي قائلا ً: " فيه أبو بكر بن أبي مريم واه " والإمام الترمذي حسن الحديث من طريق آخر وكما لا يخفى عليك شيخنا الكريم لا بد أن حال أبي بكر بن أبي مريم لم يخفى على الترمذي , ولكن يأخذ بعين الإعتبار تساهل الترمذي في الرجال فإن الجمهور على تضعيف أبي بكر بن أبي مريم , ولكن المطلوب شيخنا لماذا حسن الترمذي الحديث , فإن كان تحسينهُ للمتن فلماذا لم يقل ومتنهُ متفق عليه أي أن متنهُ مقبول عند أهل الحديث شيخنا الكريم وهذا إشكال . 

قال السخاوي في المقاصد الحسنة : " الحاكم في المستدرك والعسكري والقضاعي من حديث ابن المبارك عن أبي بكر بن أبي مريم عن ضمرة بن حبيب عن شداد بن أوس به مرفوعا، وقال الحاكم صحيح على شرط البخاري وتعقبه الذهبي بأن ابن أبي مريم واه، وقد قال سعيد جبير: الاغترار بالله المقام على الذنب ورجاء المغفرة، وقال العسكري: هذا الحديث فيه رد على المرجئة واثبات للوعيد " . 

ومن كلامك الطيب شيخي الحبيب : [ أما أنا فقد تكلمتُ بالظّن، واقتحمتُ ما لا طاقة لي به فافتضحتُ،وهلكتُ " ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطئنا " ] فنفع الله بك وكتب لك الأجر شيخي الكريم ولكن الترمذي كما هو معروف متساهل بتساهله في الأخبار والاحاديث كما هو الحاكم شيخنا الكريم وكلامهما رحمهما الله بعلم ولكن الحديث فيه أبي بكر بن أبي مريم والرجل كما قلت الجمهور على ضعفهِ . 

وكما قلت فالحديث حسن على مبانٍ الإمام الترمذي رضي الله عنهُ . 
فأبي بكر بن أبي مريم لم يتهم بالكذب , ولم يشذ في الحديث ومن تكلم في المتن كما قال السخاوي في المقاصد الحسنة أن الحديث في الرد على المرجئة , ولكن الرجل هالك شيخنا الكريم وما ذهب إليه الإمام الترمذي رضي الله عنه في تحسين الخبر برواية أبي بكر بن أبي مريم فإبن أبي مريم ضعيف جداً .

أبو بكر بن عبد الله بن أبي مريم الغساني الشامي.
(*) قال البرقاني سمعت الدارقطني يقول أبو بكر بن أبي مريم ، قيل اسمه بكير حمصي ، متروك. (596).
(*) وقال الدارقطني ضعيف. ((السنن)) 1 104 و3 4 و148. إنظر موسوعة أقوال الإمام الدارقطني في العلل والرجال . 

وفي موسوعة أقوال الإمام أحمد في الجرح والتعديل .
قال عبد الله بن أحمد: حدثني أبي. قال: سمعت إسحاق بن راهويه يروي، عن عيسى بن يونس. قال: لو أردت أبا بكر بن أبي مريم على أن يجمع لي فلان وفلان وفلان لفعل -يعني يقول: عن راشد بن سعد، وضمرة، وحبيب بن عبيد لفعل- ((العلل)) (1337).

وقال عبد الله: سألته (يعني أباه) عن أبي حريز، وأبي بكر بن أبي مريم. فقال: أبو بكر ضعيف، كان يجمع فلان وفلان، وكان عيسى لا يرضاه. ((العلل)) (1484).

وقال عبد الله: سألت أبى، عن أبي بكر الغساني. فقال: هو أبو بكر بن عبد الله بن أبي مريم الغساني، ضعيف الحديث، ثم قال: قلت لإسحاق بن راهويه: حدثني عن عيسى، يعني ابن يونس. قال: قال عيسى بن يونس: لو أردت أبا بكر الغساني على أن يجمع لي ستة سبعة فلان وفلان لفعل. ((العلل)) (4370).(*) وقال ابن هاني: سئل (يعني أبا عبد الله): أيما أحب إليك صفوان، أو أبو بكر بن أبي مريم؟ قال: صفوان أحب إلي، وهو صالح الحديث، وأبو بكر ضعيف، كان يجمع الرجال فيقول: حدثني فلان، وفلان، وفلان. ((سؤالاته)) (2258).

وقال عبد الله: سمعت أبي يقول: أبو بكر بن عبد الله بن أبي مريم أمثل من الأحوص بن حكيم. ((ضعفاء العقيلي)) (145).

وقال أبو داود: سمعت أحمد، وذكر له حريز، وأبو بكر بن أبي مريم، وصفوان. فقال: ليس فيهم مثل حريز، ليس فيهم أثبت منه، ولم يكن يرى القدر. ((سؤالاته)) (288).

وقال حرب بن إسماعيل: سمعت أحمد بن حنبل، وسئل عن أبي بكر بن أبي مريم. فقال: ضعيف، كان عيسى لا يرضاه. ((تهذيب الكمال)) 33/(7241).

وقال الآجري: سألت أبا داود، عن أبي بكر بن أبي مريم الغساني؟ فقال: سمعت أحمد يقول: ليس بشيء. ((سؤالات الآجري)) 5/الورقة 24. فالرجل مجمع على ضعفهِ , ولكن حديثهُ لا يرتقي للحسن شيخنا الكريم وهو مجمع على تركهِ كما قال أهل الحديث بارك الله فيك . 

كما أن العجلوني قال في كشف الخفاء : " - الكيس من دان نفسه وعمل لما بعد الموت ، والعاجز من أتبع نفسه هواها ، وتمنى على الله تعالى . رواه أحمد وابن ماجه والحاكم والعسكري والقضاعي والترمذي وقال حسن عن شداد بن أوس مرفوعا . وقال الحاكم صحيح على شرط البخاري . وتعقبه الذهبي بأن سنده ابن أبي مريم واه ، وقال سعيد بن جبير الاغترار بالله المقام على الذنب [ أي أن يقيم عليه ويداوم ] ورجاء المغفرة . وفي الحديث رد على المرجئة وإثبات للوعيد ، ورواه البيهقي عن أنس بلفظ الكيس من عمل لما عد الموت والعاري العاري من الدين ، اللهم لا عيش إلا عيش الآخرة ، انتهى ، واشتهر في الرواية الأولى : زيادة الأماني بعد وتمنى على الله . بل هي رواية كما في المناوي " . 

وأخرج البزار فى " مسنده " (ج 3/ ق 134)من طريق عبد الله بن المبارك ، عن أبى بكر بن أبي مريم ، عن ضمرة بن حبيب ، عن شداد بن أوس رضي الله عنه مرفوعا : " الكيس من دان نفسه ، وعمل لما بعد الموت ، والعاجز من اتبع نفسه هواها ، وتمنى على الله "
قال البزار :
" وهذا الكلام لا نعلمه يروى إلا عن شداد بن أوس ، عن النبي ولا نعلم له هذا الطريق " .
? قلت : رضى الله عنك !
فقد ورد هذا من حديث أنس رضى الله عنه ببعضه .
أخرجه البيهقى فى " الشعب " (ج7/رقم 10545- طبع بيروت ) من طريق محمد بن يونس الكديمى ، ثنا عون بن عمارة العبدى ، ثنا هشام بن حسان ، عن ثابت عن أنس بن مالك قال : جاءت بى أم سليم إلى النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت : يا رسول الله! خادمك أنس ، فادع له ، وهو كيس ، وهو عارى يا رسول الله ، فإن رأيت أن تكسوه ... فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " الكيس من عمل لما بعد الموت ، والعارى العارى من الدين ، اللهم ! لا عيش إلا الآخرة ، اللهم اغفر للأنصار والمهاجرة ".
قال البيهقى :
" عون بن عمارة ضعيف ، وله شاهد من حديث شداد ابن أوس فى بعض ألفاظه".
? قلت : ترك البيهقى من هو شر من عون بن عمارة ، وهو محمد بن يونس الكديمى ، قال ابن حبان : " لعله قد وضع أكثر من ألف حديث " وقال أيضا : "اتهم بوضع الحديث " وكذلك قال الدارقطنى ، وقال : " ما أحسن القول فيه ، إلا من لم يخبر حاله " .

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

بارك اللهُ في أبي زرعة الرازي وجزاه الله خيرا ووفقه لما يحبه ويرضاه وبعد:
أنا فيما كتبتُ هنا ناقلٌ فقط ..
واعلم أني لمّا نقلتُ كلام من وثّق ابن أبي مريم من الأئمة..لم أنقلْهُ انتصاراً لهم، وترجيحاً لرأيهم على رأي من يضعّفه
مع أنني ألمحت إلى ميلي إلى جانب من يضعّفه، لما قلتُ "والجمهور على تضعيفه"..
وإنما نقلته لأمرين:
1/ كنتُ أظن أن الحاكم لما صحّح حديثه ذهل عنه ؛ بحيث يكون ضعيفاً عنده ومع ذلك يصحح له ظناً منه أنه ثقة.
لكني أخطأت في ظني.. لما تبين لي أن الرجل عنده ثقة ..فاعتذرتُ له وترحمت عليه ورجعت على نفسي باللوم والتوبيخ .
2/ كنت أظنُّ أيضاً أن الحاكم شذّ بتوثيقه ..لأن المزي لم يحك في ترجمته سوى التضعيف، وكذلك ابن حجر فيما زاده عليه !!
فلما وقفتُ على توثيقه عند غير الحاكم نقلتُه للفائدة.
أما عن تحسين التّرمذي وتصحيح الحاكم فقد تقدّم قولي :
- "أخطأتُ على الترمذي، فالحديثُ حسنٌ على اصطلاحه هو."
- وأظنني أخطأتُ على الحاكم أيضاً فالحديث صحيح على رأيه واجتهاده
والذهول الذي رميته به أرجو أن لا يعاقبني الله به فأنا الذي ذهلتُ وليس هو." 
فليس لي أن أقول حسّنه التّرمذي وهو ضعيف عنده أو صححه الحاكم وهو ضعيف عنده !!
وليس قصدي من مشاركتي في هذا الموضوع: الرد على الترمذي، والحاكم في حكمهما على الحديث!!
إنما المراد منها تفسير حكمهما، ومعرفة مستندهما، والاعتذار لهما.

----------


## المستعيذ بالله

أولا : لا يؤخذ من الحديث حلال و لا حرام يستدع كل هذا الخلاف
ثانيا : الحديث أشبة بقاعدة لغوية أو معجمية ، و لم نعتد أخذ اللغة بالسند
ثالثا : ما الفائدة التى تعود علينا من تضعيف الحديث ؟ و هل سيؤدى ذلك لإختلاف معنى الكياسة لغويا ؟

شكرا

----------

